# Odd increase in 10k RT60



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I reran REW in my room after some minor changes over the last few weeks. Suddenly I have an almost off the chart spike in RT60 at 10k+. Waterfall shows a weird decay. It seems linear, so I'm not thinking a buzz or other equipment problem. What could be causing this? I am using a beta version of REW....


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you figure out the cause yet?


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Not yet. My next step is going to be re-testing with the mic in a completely new location, and if that doesn't change it then attemping a downgrade of REW and re-testing.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep us updated. :T


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

Might be able to use the RTA feature in REW with a 10khz tone and see if anything odd is happening. Hopefully it is something simple for you. Or you can just use RTA and no generator to see if you have a buzz in your room.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Here are two more plots. Obviously there is something odd going on here.


----------

